# Large Hole Punches?



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

What are you guys using for hole punches? I know you can use a paper one for 1/4 inch, but how about 3/8, 7/16 or maybe half inch?I have the one from michaels and its to small for my tubes.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pricey, but excellent:

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32189&cat=1,43456,32189

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i dont worry about a special tool for holes, i place my leather on a piece of scrap wood and drill it out, slow and easy does it!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Gasket punch from harbor freight, works great and won't break the bank.

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=gasket+punch


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bought a set of punches from Harbor Freight in the mentioned sizes. Iv'e used them for years now, Work fantastic and only costed @ $5 for the whole set.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i also use the puches from harbor freight, they are even cheaper when you can use a 20% off coupon with it .


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Well I guess Ill be at hf this week, thanks guys. I thought about using a drill, but not the wood part. Have to give it a try today now that you mentioned it...


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

newconvert said:


> i dont worry about a special tool for holes, i place my leather on a piece of scrap wood and drill it out, slow and easy does it!


If you sandwich it between 2 pieces of timber and squeeze them together tight you will get a clean finish every time not matter how fast you go. Problem is getting it in the centre though. With some care its actually quite easy.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

JetBlack said:


> Well I guess Ill be at hf this week, thanks guys. I thought about using a drill, but not the wood part. Have to give it a try today now that you mentioned it...


i tell you it works, all the holes i have drilled in all my leather have been done either by my little spyderco cricket or a drill


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> i dont worry about a special tool for holes, i place my leather on a piece of scrap wood and drill it out, slow and easy does it!


If you sandwich it between 2 pieces of timber and squeeze them together tight you will get a clean finish every time not matter how fast you go. Problem is getting it in the centre though. With some care its actually quite easy.
[/quote]if its in a tight place, and you dont want to drill your fingers i do it the old construction way, place the piece to be drilled under your shoe, with the part to be exposed outside the sole, than place the tip of the drill on your mark, take your other foot and use it to hold the drill bit in place than drill you dont harm the shoes and you have a ready made clamp.


----------

